# Tools/Equipment I Use



## DPMcGregor (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is my personal list of efficient, effective equipment that I use on a regular basis to help me move through houses quicker. This equipment is extra helpful to me as I paint alone. I hope some of these items are not to obvious, I will try to not put the too obvious ones, such as paint brushes or a bucket and screen. 

I hope that others can add to this list to enlighten and help us all out.


"Jasco, Liquid Mask and Seal"

I have put links because when I click on "Insert Image", it asks for a URL, and not an upload button. I hope this works. 


http://www.thepaintstore.com/Jasco_L...l_p/gjms00.htm

This is a liquid masking tape that one can spray.

It sticks to the wood hard as a rock, can't even be scraped off with a putty knife, but not to glass. Spray over glass, just get it on the surrounding frame no problem, let it dry, then spray the color over whatever surface around the glass you intend to paint. The next morning, peels better when cool, take a putty knife and cut around the glass, and peel off like nothing in one big piece. Sounds too good to be true, but is not. Someone who was working for me kept telling me about it, I thought "No way, sounds like a joke", started doing a house with about 30 French windows and doors, and so gave it a shot. Been using it ever since. It is one of my tricks of the trade, taping windows is sooooo slow, can take all day. This way, 30 minutes. Plus, it seals the windows better, and cleans them as an added bonus. Ask me more about if you wish. 



Mini Scaffolding

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/too...FcTm7Aodw28Apw

Great for indoors, no more getting up and down so often. Zip around.



6 Foot Aluminum Scaffolding

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden...5/product.html

I have been using a steel one outside, but have to keep painting it because of rusting, this is aluminum though, I use it indoors or out. Once again, no more getting up and down so often.


2 Foot Ladder

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-2-...50B/100658398#

I first laughed at this one, but it has become a gold standard for me. It is sooo much quicker to just throw around for quick up and downs for touch-ups and the like!


Electric Sheetrock Wall Sander

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/P...FW0V7Aodb2YAYQ

Saves your back, really grinds the walls smooth. I just started using this, laughed at it at first too. Had a job where the man wanted all of the texture on the walls smooth, so I got one of these and have been using it ever since. For that job I had to solid floats the entire walls first, but passed over the walls with this baby. Is just simply faster and easier. 


Aluminum Spray Shield

http://www.bigpaintstore.com/hyd-280...FcTm7Aodw28Apw

Allright, I'm sure you all probably know this one, but I am surprised that some do not. I spray the trim on a house first, then use this shield to block the trim as I spray the body. 


Full Face Mask

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-7163-P95-...-/200316027279

I mostly use this for sanding. Used to use goggles and a regular respirator, kept getting sand in my eyes. No, more! Can be used for all sorts of stuff where one needs to actually be able to see. 


MP3 Player!

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_...FTJp7Aod5TsAZw

As a loner, this keeps me sane. I download podcasts, music, audiobooks, documentaries, etc. There is enough free stuff out there to last a lifetime. For example, download "Free Youtube to MP3 Converter" and turn Youtube videos into MP3s, there are documentaries, audiobooks, podcasts, all that on there. There is also "Librivox.org" for free audiobooks, and "Jamendo" for free music. All of this is completely legal as well.

These are some of the tools that I use to make jobs quicker and more enjoyable. Please add to the list so I/We can know about them!....


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice post! Thanks


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

For future linkage, open a seperate browser page that has the product, highlight it and "copy." Then in your post, highlight the product words with your mouse, then click the Insert Link button and paste the url link (you copied) in the pop up URL field box. See below as an example, notice the highlighted words in light blue font color.

As for spray shields, I prefer cardboard spray shields  and a spray shield holder on a pole. Home Depot and paint stores sell both.

When the inexpensive cardboard shields get overly coated with paint, I remove them, set them aside to dry, and attach another one.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use the Green Bull 2' aluminum double-sided step ladder. It's extremely stable and I can walk right up it to the top without anything wobbling around.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw away that pos two foot step ladder and get a four foot bench.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-39-1-2-in-x-12-in-x-20-9-16-in-Aluminum-Work-Platform-AP-20/100662616#

Put it kitty corner in the corners and you can cut in 12 feet of wall on one step up instead of four.

And you can use it with another one as a cut table for tile, sheet goods. Comfortable to set your tools on. Etc. Sooo much better than a step ladder. 

Someday you will thank me. But please don't write about or post it here; I'll have already seen it in the flow of the paint.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Metro M & L said:


> Throw away that pos two foot step ladder and get a four foot bench.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-39-1-2-in-x-12-in-x-20-9-16-in-Aluminum-Work-Platform-AP-20/100662616#


Got two of 'em....


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Robie said:


> Got two of 'em....


 Yeah me too. Everyone should have a pair, at least.

But a little step ladder for tight/awkward places isn't bad.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Dont forget a flexible ladder for stairs. I prefer this one for portability:









6' a frame 12' straight. Also 2 2' ladders with an aluminum walk board = awesomeness


----------



## DPMcGregor (Dec 11, 2013)

This is probably the ultimate of all for interior getting around...

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/mini-scaffold


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I got 4 of those benches last year. They were Lowes black Friday special for $17. Very seldom have need for step ladder now.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Amusing. Some of you reply as if you've never had to work in small spaces, as if every paint job you've ever done has huge wide open spaces. Ever painted a small bathroom, ever pulled a fridge away from a wall to edge? Do you unplug it and move it 12 feet away from the wall so you can use your nifty small scaffolding? Wow, let's all just ditch our 2 ft. stepladders


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Dont forget a flexible ladder for stairs. I prefer this one for portability:
> 
> View attachment 104811
> 
> ...



The homeless painter? :blink:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

kambrooks said:


> Yeah me too. Everyone should have a pair, at least.
> 
> But a little step ladder for tight/awkward places isn't bad.


I'm almost 59 and the knees aren't what they used to be. Sometimes stepping up and down all day onto the higher 4' bench versus a step ladder doesn't fit.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

> This is a liquid masking tape that one can spray.
> 
> It sticks to the wood hard as a rock, can't even be scraped off with a putty knife, but not to glass. Spray over glass, just get it on the surrounding frame no problem, let it dry, then spray the color over whatever surface around the glass you intend to paint. The next morning, peels better when cool, take a putty knife and cut around the glass, and peel off like nothing in one big piece. Sounds too good to be true, but is not. Someone who was working for me kept telling me about it, I thought "No way, sounds like a joke", started doing a house with about 30 French windows and doors, and so gave it a shot. Been using it ever since. It is one of my tricks of the trade, taping windows is sooooo slow, can take all day. This way, 30 minutes. Plus, it seals the windows better, and cleans them as an added bonus. Ask me more about if you wish.


 I have seen this and wondered about it, my hang up and the reason I have never tried it is because I always wondered what about the liquid mask that gets on the frames, especially multi pane windows. I assumed it would peel off and leave trim that would soon need touched up. 
I really appreciate you suggesting this product and your recommendation, I may just give this a try. 
Do you spray it on? If so do you spray all the trim pieces (multi pane windows) and treat it like a primer?
Thanks again.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Caslon said:


> As for spray shields, I prefer cardboard spray shields  and a spray shield holder on a pole. Home Depot and paint stores sell both.
> 
> When the inexpensive cardboard shields get overly coated with paint, I remove them, set them aside to dry, and attach another one.


Cool. I'm going to have to try those.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Caslon said:


> Amusing. Some of you reply as if you've never had to work in small spaces, as if every paint job you've ever done has huge wide open spaces. Ever painted a small bathroom, ever pulled a fridge away from a wall to edge? Do you unplug it and move it 12 feet away from the wall so you can use your nifty small scaffolding? Wow, let's all just ditch our 2 ft. stepladders


4 ft step fits perfectly in bathroom. Set one leg in the tub and reach half the top cut in the room.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Metro M & L said:


> 4 ft step fits perfectly in bathroom. Set one leg in the tub and reach half the top cut in the room.


Alright...OK...enuff. Let's not resign the 2 ft. stepladder just yet. A 4ft step ladder? Ah...ok...I guess.

For 8' high prep work in one area that's gonna take some time...the mini scaffold setup IS of help. I just can't see constantly moving that sucker when I wanna move along...I move along.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Robie said:


> Got two of 'em....


Yup me too. Everyone should have a pair, at least.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yup me too. Everyone should have a pair, at least.


 Is that plagiarism? Or are we that like minded?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> Is that plagiarism? Or are we that like minded?


I got mine at last years black Friday for 17 bucks each. Yea I was lazy and changed 2 words but I do feel the same way. I think they are great and would have picked up more this year if i didn't work black friday-day.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Caslon said:


> Alright...OK...enuff. Let's not resign the 2 ft. stepladder just yet. A 4ft step ladder? Ah...ok...I guess.
> 
> For 8' high prep work in one area that's gonna take some time...the mini scaffold setup IS of help. I just can't see constantly moving that sucker when I wanna move along...I move along.


Four foot bench, its one step.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Caslon said:


> Amusing. Some of you reply as if you've never had to work in small spaces, as if every paint job you've ever done has huge wide open spaces. Ever painted a small bathroom, ever pulled a fridge away from a wall to edge? Do you unplug it and move it 12 feet away from the wall so you can use your nifty small scaffolding? Wow, let's all just ditch our 2 ft. stepladders


So why reply as if that is all they use? I assumed that it was just part of their tool package and like the fact in larger rooms they can move around and get to places without have to scoot a ladder every few feet. Most 10x12 rooms are much easier to paint with a small werner work platform or bakers scaffolding.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

I prefer this type of step stool. It has a bigger area to stand on so it feels safer and it doesn't dig into your foot. The handle also makes it feel safer and you don't have to bend as far to pick it up. It folds nice and flat, too. 










The artist's paintbrush is another one worth mentioning. I used to drive myself nuts, trying to tape impossible tight spots. Now I just ignore that little spot next to the radiator and it takes two seconds to hit it at the end with the little brush. They wash easily, so don't be afraid to spend 20 bucks on one at the art store. The cheap ones don't hold any paint.


----------



## DPMcGregor (Dec 11, 2013)

I use the artist brush as well, I have a few sizes


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

My new favorite tool is 3/4 inch mini roller cage with a fuzzy-end cover. Most of the covers they sell for the 3/4 inch mini rollers have plastic button ends. You have to be careful. But get the fuzzy end and you can go right into a corner with it. I used to spend hours cutting around every shelf in every closet with a brush. Never again. It's a closet. Just smash the mini roller in there and call it good.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

instock said:


> My new favorite tool is 3/4 inch mini roller cage with a fuzzy-end cover. Most of the covers they sell for the 3/4 inch mini rollers have plastic button ends. You have to be careful. But get the fuzzy end and you can go right into a corner with it. I used to spend hours cutting around every shelf in every closet with a brush. Never again. It's a closet. Just smash the mini roller in there and call it good.


They are simply great, I use them for getting in behind the toilet tank as well as getting into tight spots you can't get with a brush. I do prefer a step ladder with a tray over a bench or small scaffolding. It gives me a place to put my can, I don't have to hang on to a brush and can and move the bench when I move. I also like to have one hand on the wall when I cut, it just makes for a straighter cut IMHO.


----------

